# Retired and Relocated



## drycreek (Aug 14, 2015)

Retired three weeks ago and moved to SE Alabama fifteen to twenty minutes from the beach. Had not planned on retiring so soon but listed the house for sale and ended up with three offers in seven days. Normally in SE KS it takes one to one and half years to sale. No complaints though and maybe before to long will get a shop built and a few tools in place. Neighbor bought me out when we moved so get to restock. Hopefully I'll get the work area built in about two weeks.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2015)

Congratulations, keep us posted on the new shop.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats ! That has to be a nice feeling !


----------



## SENC (Aug 14, 2015)

Love LA!!!! Great place, reminds me a lot of SE NC. Welcome to WB!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats! Isn't retirement wonderful! Now for the real challenge of how to maintain control of your own calendar. Be sure to show us pics of your new workshop. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats on your new adventure Larry, what brought you to Alabama?


----------



## CWS (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats Larry. Just be careful because some people think since you are retired you don't have anything to do.
Curt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad to hear you found a place you like Larry. I love Alabama too. The south part is unlike the northern part of the state but frankly I like both and could be happy living anywhere in AL but I do like the coastal regions around Mobile for the fishing. I learned to bass fish in Mobile from another Texan I was stationed with there. Lots to do in AL. You should be pretty close to Dothan right? @Twig Man lives there and he's a good guy to know. 


Oh and don't pay attention to Henry he doesn't know the Carolinas from Mississippi either. I wonder if he thinks you moved to Los Angeles or Louisiana? . . . .



SENC said:


> Love LA!!!! Great place, reminds me a lot of SE NC. Welcome to WB!


----------



## drycreek (Aug 15, 2015)

Chose AL because of beauty, cheap taxes, and friendly to old farts. We also wanted to be close to the water. It's been kind of crazy the past week or two but things are beginning to slow down a little. The boss wanted new kitchen cabinets and vanities so they are going in Monday w/new granite counter tops. Had a privacy fence put up a few days ago for the kids (dogs), three car garage and me a work area should get started in about a week. Yeah the boss has kept me busy. I told her she's got to slack up a little or had she forgot I was retired.


----------



## SENC (Aug 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oh and don't pay attention to Henry he doesn't know the Carolinas from Mississippi either. I wonder if he thinks you moved to Los Angeles or Louisiana? . . . .



Larry, though our irish-texican host periodically claims to be Southern, posts like this confirm @Brink's postulation that he is really from NY. Every Southerner worth their salt knows there is only on true LA. Lower Alabama.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 15, 2015)

Henry my wife is from Rochester NY and she swears Kevin has to be from NY. :) (just kidding Kevin)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

Henry I lived in "lower Alabama" for three years and never once did I hear that term uttered a single time. I guess Alabamans just don't know what North Carolinians call South Alabama. I also attended the University of South Alabama, I wonder if they are going to rename it the University of Lower Alabama?


----------



## Brink (Aug 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> Larry, though our irish-texican host periodically claims to be Southern, posts like this confirm @Brink's postulation that he is really from NY. Every Southerner worth their salt knows there is only on true LA. Lower Alabama.



I never said @Kevin is from NY. 

He's from Jersey. Exit 14 off njtp. Bayonne, New Jersey.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

Brink said:


> I never said @Kevin is from NY.
> 
> He's from Jersey. Exit 14 off njtp. Bayonne, New Jersey.



You never said it at all. Quit stealing my cousin Stef's thunder. Bad monkey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Henry I lived in "lower Alabama" for three years and never once did I hear that term uttered a single time. I guess Alabamans just don't know what North Carolinians call South Alabama. I also attended the University of South Alabama, I wonder if they are going to rename it the University of Lower Alabama?


And they didn't teach you the secret handshake, either? Must have known you were from the Jersey Shore and not Gulf Shores!

In all seriousness, though, LA is a term I've heard/known since college, used by friends from LA (and the rest of Alabama) as well as the Florida panhandle and Mississippi.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> And they didn't teach you the secret handshake, either? Must have known you were from the Jersey Shore and not Gulf Shores!
> 
> In all seriousness, though, LA is a term I've heard/known since college, used by friends from LA (and the rest of Alabama) as well as the Florida panhandle and Mississippi.



So you like to bird hunt in LT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome to LA !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks wife and I feel like it's home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

